# Hifinage



## Shrapsy (Sep 8, 2012)

Hey, has anyone bought speakers from this website? I badly want a pair of Swans, even though a pair of M-10s are way too costly at around 9k plus shipping. And the website is also down a lot of the time. So, is it reliable? Please do share if you have bought/tried to buy something from this site.

Thanks,


----------



## abhi8 (Sep 13, 2012)

HI Shrapsy, 

Have ordered a pair of Swans D1080MKII 08 from www.hifinage.com after alot of e-mail convo with Abhishek (Owner) by today. Hope to received my shipment by next weekend to update you more about the product & customer service. And most importantly the reliability so far was good, since he was very prompt to answer all my question.

Regards,
Abhijit


----------

